# He napping means I do nothing!



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I've been reading all your advice about how a puppy needs lots of sleep and how lack of sleep can make them nippy and everything else!
Well I've been trying to make sure chance sleeps throughout the day but I think a newborn would be easier lol.
He gets up at the sound of a pin drop. I feel like I can't get anything done  because if I move he'll get up. He wants to be aware of everything around him, he could be in his 9th dream and if he hears the door hell get up right away.
I can't put him in another room yet because he's not comfortable enough .
Any advice!? 
Plz I need to get chores done lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Forget the chores he is only a baby once! Get some great books from the library, order in pizza and clean the house when he is older. There will be time then! We let Rufus sleep on our laps, very relaxing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh so cute, don't worry about the chores, they'll still be there when the cutest sweetest puppy days are gone, enjoy your fur baby at its youngest tender age - it's learning from you & it doesn't need to learn how the washing machine & iron & Hoover works xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Forget the chores he is only a baby once! Get some great books from the library, order in pizza and clean the house when he is older. There will be time then! We let Rufus sleep on our laps, very relaxing!


This is exactly what I was going to say. Enjoy these puppy snuggle times! This time goes too too fast! 

He looks adorable by the way!


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!... Too cute to wake up


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I napped when they napped. Maybe it was because I had two but just keeping on eye on them and housebreaking in general and avoiding sharp teeth and .... I was exhausted. I think they've trained me well because when they go to sleep, I go to sleep. Most sleep I've gotten since I could remember. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Luckily for me Molly napped in her crate in a spare bedroom so she wouldn't really hear anything going on so it would give me time to do my stuff. If left in the kitchen or hallway she wouldn't sleep at all. Every little sound woke her up. Puppy snuggles are great but sometimes you just need a "me" break I know I did


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I napped when they napped. Maybe it was because I had two but just keeping on eye on them and housebreaking in general and avoiding sharp teeth and .... I was exhausted. I think they've trained me well because when they go to sleep, I go to sleep. Most sleep I've gotten since I could remember.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes! I do the same especially with Chance, he is a handfull so I constantly have to be on top of my baby. Even more when he is quiet that only means he has something he's not suppose to lol
I love watching him sleep but I also do need a break sometimes. And there are things I need to get done that I can't because when he's up I still can't leave the room because he hates being left.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute and small. Love his little legs too cute


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah he is a sturdy little monkey, very very cute!


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes i already think he's getting too big 
....I want him like this forever, he now wants to stand like this everywhere and reaches the side tables , I say he thinks he's a grown lil man lol


----------

